# We have the ATV/UTV Products you NEED!



## Sled Solutions (Nov 19, 2004)

We carry a full line of ATV and UTV accessories. Below is a sampling of what we sell. If you don't see it please feel free to contact us and ask. We are a Michigan based company and pride ourselves on our customer service. We are not only sellers but users as we spend as much time in the woods as possible. We are adding stuff to the site everyday.

http://www.sledsolutions.com/store/index.php?cPath=162

Winches for ATV's and UTV's










Storage and Cargo Boxes for ATV and UTV's.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Didn't see much for my Teryx...and the prices seem a little high to me..JMO


----------



## Sled Solutions (Nov 19, 2004)

glockman55 said:


> Didn't see much for my Teryx...and the prices seem a little high to me..JMO


Most of the products are available for Teryx also just not listed.

Pricing is below retail and competitive. Many online stores sell stuff so cheap and are out of business in a year because of it. I'm trying to run a legitimate business and make a living.

If you are interested in something specific for your Teryx just let me know what it is and I'll quote it.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## dsgt1 (Jun 17, 2008)

well looks good price seems fair. do you sell anything like a small drop basket that can be attached to the rack that will hold just a small 2.5 gallon gas can. fuel jr etc are outragous in price. koplin has a price of 32.00 to 54.00 dollars per can. if you had a small basket for your average 5to 6 dollar can you could clean house. site lokks great keep up your hard work


----------



## Sled Solutions (Nov 19, 2004)

dsgt1 said:


> well looks good price seems fair. do you sell anything like a small drop basket that can be attached to the rack that will hold just a small 2.5 gallon gas can. fuel jr etc are outragous in price. koplin has a price of 32.00 to 54.00 dollars per can. if you had a small basket for your average 5to 6 dollar can you could clean house. site lokks great keep up your hard work


I hear what you saying but I don't know of anyone selling anything like that. I think the biggest issue would be with the 5-6 gallon can the 40+ lbs. hanging off the rack. 2.5 gallon can would be a lot easier to support.

Thanks for the support and the compliment.


----------



## Sled Solutions (Nov 19, 2004)

Tons more product up on the site today.


----------



## Sled Solutions (Nov 19, 2004)

​


----------



## Sled Solutions (Nov 19, 2004)

We also have products for Kubota, Mule, John Deere and more!


----------



## Sled Solutions (Nov 19, 2004)

We've added a ton of product to the site. We are currently running a special on Sedona ATV tires....25% off.
We are running a special on Sedona tires until May 31st.

*
Mud Rebel*

Designed for the aggressive mud and utility ATV rider or UTV driver, the Sedona Mud Rebel tire performs incredible in mud and also handles dry trails and rocks with ease.

High-quality carcass materials allow for controlled inflated sizes that allow your vehicle to perform at its highest level of performance. The Mud Rebel also offers increased sidewall strength for puncture resistance and impact absorption while carrying heavy loads.

An ultra-strong 6-ply carcass absorbs obstacles, resists punctures, and tackles the toughest of terrain, wet or dry.

* Aggressive angled tread design grips well in muddy or dry conditions and cleans out very well to keep on gripping in all conditions
* Sidewall lugs are designed to offer added traction in deep ruts and through heavy mud conditions
* Premium grade rubber offers a very long life and brings traction to new levels
* Great steering response and puncture resistance
* 6 ply rating
* Available in 4 front and 5 rear size










*Bazooka*

The Bazooka MX/X-Country features 4 ply construction and a race-grade high-silica rubber compound that offer incredible traction and ultra long tread wear.

Only the best quality materials are used in the carcass design and large sidewall lugs increase cornering traction and stability. The result is the perfect MX track or cross-country trail riding tire without the high price typically associated with performance tires.

Wheel not included. Shown mounted to Sedona sport polished aluminum wheel.

* Strong carcass for predictable turning and handling upon hard impacts
* Large sidewall lugs increase cornering traction and stability
* 4 ply construction
* Wheels not included



















*
Cyclone
*

The ultra lightweight Cyclone brings traction, flotation, predictable turning and side-hilling to a new level. The Cyclone is a proven sand tire with experience at all major sand parks in the USA.

The premium rubber compound used in the Cyclone is part of the magic with this tire. It is strong, yet flexible and lightweight, to bring a new level of traction while lasting a long time.

The Cyclone works well in dry, light sand as well as in wet, heavier sand and even in volcanic sand, which brings predictable performance to your ATV.

* Lightweight 8 large paddle design
* Back support ridges for controlled slides on ridge-back dunes
* Reinforced paddle design adds strength to the paddle for long life and performance in hard, heavy, or wet sand conditions
* Ultra lightweight carcass design allows for great flotation
* Wheel not included (See Wheel/Tire Kits)




















*Buzz Saw*

New from Sedona Tire & Wheel is the Buzz Saw R/T radial ATV/UTV tire. The Buzz Saw R/T features lightweight, radial construction thats very stable for larger ATVs and all UTVs.

The high quality rubber compound that is used for the Buzz Saw R/T is similar to the rubber compound used for high-speed radial truck tires: so the Buzz Saw R/T lasts a long time, rides smooth and quiet, and offers great traction.

* Smooth, quiet ride
* Lightweight, radial construction
* Wheels not included









*
PM me for ordering details.
*
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Sled Solutions (Nov 19, 2004)

Anyone looking for an inexpensive tire for your quad, I've now used the Mud Rebels and they are worth every penny.


----------



## Sled Solutions (Nov 19, 2004)

With the holiday weekend you have about 3 days left to cash in on this deal.


----------



## Sled Solutions (Nov 19, 2004)

Sedona Tire special extended through June.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

How well does this cover,(ATV Pro Series Covers - Utility) fit a Teryx?
Thanks


----------



## Sled Solutions (Nov 19, 2004)

glockman55 said:


> How well does this cover,(ATV Pro Series Covers - Utility) fit a Teryx?
> Thanks


It won't but I do have one that does.









$81.67 shipped.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks, Sounds good, I'll have to get one, not til July..


----------



## Sled Solutions (Nov 19, 2004)

glockman55 said:


> Thanks, Sounds good, I'll have to get one, not til July..


Sounds good!


----------



## Sled Solutions (Nov 19, 2004)

Hunting season is approaching, let us know if you need anything.


----------

